# Smelvis & S Vivo, Your Bastages!



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Scott Vivo was in the States recently as many know. During the end of his stay there he spent some time at Dave's house, petting Elvis & ogling Dave's humis. I was given a little heads up that Dave was not going to let him go home empty handed. I was warned Scott was packing some gars for us both. Well I tell you, I was not warned enough!!!!!!

Scott came over tonight after settling back into his home town, which just happens to be the same place as me, unloaded a crapload of cigars from Dave and friends, had a beer then left. Before we parted we had a little conversation about bombing and who is due some. LMAO :mischief::mischief::mischief:

Dave & Scott, We thank you from the bottom of our hearts as these are all excellent smokes and will be well treasured in our humis. There are WOAM's, Fuente's, La Aurora Preferidos, Padron 64's and many more. All very highly regarded by Tash & myself. Thankyou for being such sneaky bastages!

BTW: The Boli RC's were a personal gift from Scott, which he was given as a bonus during a deal with a vendor. Yet again I dont know what the hell I did to earn such generosity.




:bowdown::bowdown: :bowdown::bowdown: :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

That was a Ninjasneak bomb for sure


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

bombing stealth!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

You didn't do anything to deserve it... It's Tash... and you're lucky to have her. 

Now go thank her for putting up with you and enjoy a cigar to celebrate your luck! 

:tease:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> You didn't do anything to deserve it... It's Tash... and you're lucky to have her.
> 
> Now go thank her for putting up with you and enjoy a cigar to celebrate your luck!
> 
> :tease:


What he said...
:usa2:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

AhhhhhHaHaHaHaHaHaHa! You deserve everything you got! Neeener, Neeener, Neeener! And for some reason my heart doesn't bleed for you!!! Way to go Dave & Scott!!! :clap2::beerchug::clap2:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

thats some precision workmanship with such a delayed fuse.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Whew!!! They got you good!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my, how delectable !!

The only thing that worries me is how Scottie hide those cigars when coming home ?? :ask: :BS

Great bomb Guy's !!!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> The only thing that worries me is how Scottie hide those cigars when coming home ?? :ask: :BS


thus the need for the aurora tubos :roll::usa2:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Warren, :kicknuts:

WTG, Dave & Scott!


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Holy crap!!!! I'm envious!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:caked: :blah: :lock1: :drum: :cowboyic9: :hand:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice hit. You've got to let me know how those La Aurora Tubos are. I've been toying with getting a set, as they sound pretty tasty, and I'm a sucker for shinies!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

phager said:


> Nice hit. You've got to let me know how those La Aurora Tubos are. I've been toying with getting a set, as they sound pretty tasty, and I'm a sucker for shinies!


The gold & the platinum are very nice smokes indeed on the higher side of medium in both strength & flavor.:biggrin: The ruby is my next to try.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> The gold & the platinum are very nice smokes indeed on the higher side of medium in both strength & flavor.:biggrin: The ruby is my next to try.


I should warn you as to how Scott got them in the Country, Imagine a prison movie, man the lengths people will go to beat the customs man. wow!! :biglaugh:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I should warn you as to how Scott got them in the Country, Imagine a prison movie, man the lengths people will go to beat the customs man. wow!! :biglaugh:


Good thing they're tubos!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

reblyell said:


> Good thing they're tubos!


Sorry Joe I should have said There were more than tubos, Jesse helped on the way to the airport being efficient in said practices. :biglaugh:

I think they call it a reverse Lewinsky


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nicely done Dave & Scott!!! Great bomb guys, Warren & Tash have been under the gun lately, I wonder if it will ever stop!!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

reblyell said:


> Good thing they're tubos!


Good thing I dont care for the taste of Aluminum.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Very nicely done Dave & Scott!!! Great bomb guys, Warren & Tash have been under the gun lately, I wonder if it will ever stop!!!!!


With his mouth  Never :lock1:


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Incredible. You guys deserve it though.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> With his mouth  Never :lock1:


Ok, F**k Off now F**king F**ker F**khead! :thumb::fu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Ok, F**k Off now F**king F**ker F**khead! :thumb::fu


:biglaugh: who else is up to keep me on my toes :biglaugh:
To Tash :hug: and in a manly way you to F**ker


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Warren might pick up some new profiles in this bomb !.....the flavor of fresh humus with a poopourri bouquet !


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Warren might pick up some new profiles in this bomb !.....the flavor of fresh humus with a poopourri bouquet !


Hi Ya Brother good point I wonder if he will be manly enough to review :biglaugh:

PS
Up late for your old ass isn't it  Friday night party like me I guess.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Warren might pick up some new profiles in this bomb !.....the flavor of fresh humus with a poopourri bouquet !


Sorry Kym, I'm not employed by Cigar Af. I hear James Suckling is retiring though so I need to brush up on my Star Anise & Dark Southern Fried Wontong tasting.
:biggrin:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I should warn you as to how Scott got them in the Country, Imagine a prison movie, man the lengths people will go to beat the customs man. wow!! :biglaugh:


If you knew that was how he was going to get them back in country, then you should have sent them over all naked!ound::round:


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

way to go Dave and Scott!!

Congrats Warren and Tash, let us know what they are like.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy cow! Those have to be some of the coolest smokes I've ever seen!!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I should warn you as to how Scott got them in the Country, Imagine a prison movie, man the lengths people will go to beat the customs man. wow!! :biglaugh:


I'm not following Dave:noidea:, I know nusthink....



reblyell said:


> Good thing they're tubos!


Nah the tubos went in the suitcase I had to save space.



MrMayorga said:


> If you knew that was how he was going to get them back in country, then you should have sent them over all naked!ound::round:


Please see above....

All I have to add at this stage is that times that whole lot by two because Dave hit me equally, I was packed and sent over as an expendable delivery vessel. Stay tuned to this channel people as I have a lot of people to thank after my trip and a lot of catching up on posts! Plus I need to post a couple of recent explosion reports happening over the other side of the country at my old address.

OH yeah one more thing, I really had nothing to do with apart from delivery so all kudos and credit to the Smelvis.............


----------

